# Post locations for ethanol free gas here



## Milkman

This sticky thread is for anyone to post information related to ethanol free gas for all to use. !!!!

Be sure to give a website link, street address, or exact directions for others to use.


----------



## duckhunter2010

Griffin (but no nearby lakes)- Young Petroleum on Meriwether St
Milledgeville (Sinclair)- Golden Pantry in downtown or the Jet store by the road that goes to the airport on 441
Jackson (Jackson Lake)- the BP in Stark at the 4 way stop


----------



## DC-08

Solo station in Ellijay


----------



## fishtail

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

Enterprise Oil...Cartersville...

http://www.enterpriseoilco.com/


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Smiley mart Cleveland Highway Dalton Ga, Varnell Market ( Beside Post Office) Varnell Ga


----------



## StriperQuestKyle

Lake Lanier Baldridge Marina, they went ethanol free this year (2011) 

http://baldridgemarina.com/fuel.htm

Kyle,


----------



## Paymaster

Franklin Convenience Store: Franklin GA.


----------



## georgia jeff

Fishtail's web link is right.  Raco in Statesboro does sell ethanol free gas, I saw a sign advertising it in front of their store last week.


----------



## BradMyers

Crossroads Phillips 66 in Newnan corner of Roscoe Rd & Buddy West has 90 oct. EF. 

Praise the lord Ethanol is evil.


----------



## jguffie

twenty penny in clayton ga across from the dariy queen


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

mobil station on 247 in macon


----------



## No-Fish

*On Lanier*

Hideaway Bay Marina in Flowery Branch has it now.


----------



## BassHawg1

Larrys 4-Way on hwy 212


----------



## jhampto2

Quick Stop Tifton Ga on the corner of Park Ave and 12th Street!


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Harrison Bay Marina Lake Chickamauga


----------



## DrewDennis

The new place that built at the old Jr's location on Oconee at reynolds plantation. Saw it on the dock pumps last night..


----------



## TurkeyCreek

Highland Marina and Southern Harbor on West Point lake

Crockett Bros in LaGrange

Chambley's in Valley, Al.

Liberty station at Hwy 219 and 315 in Fortson


----------



## bpoulin

Anybody know where to find E-free gas on the north end of Jackson lake, coming from Conyers/Covington area 212&20 area.


----------



## inthetrees

Reasors landing at jackson lake on tussahaw creek has 90 octane ethonal free but 4.50 gallon.


----------



## Busters Dad

*Ethanol free Gas*

There are two in Blairsville,  Hughes on 129 (Murphy Hwy) north and Owltown market on 129 south.  All grades.


----------



## scott44

Crestview on 76w just west of Clayton


----------



## dgilles

evans store, on highway 20 west of rome ga. going toward Alabama.


----------



## charlie81

Sinclair- Anslei's on the corner of lake sinclair rd and island creek rd.

also rip off ricks corner of 49 and lake laurel


----------



## Fire_Fisher

Warner Robins, Intersection of Moody rd. and Hwy. 96, Pure station recently put a sign out saying they had ethenol free Gas.


----------



## Gibber

Victoria Marina on Lake Allatoona.  They also have an automated pump so you can get gas at any time with a credit card.


----------



## Inthegarge

Sav-a-ton in Ft. Oglethorpe GA,  across from Krystal and Maxi-Muffler..


----------



## Jay Bee

Raymonds, half way between Georgetown & Ft, Gaines on Hwy 39.


----------



## Backlasher82

Brook's General Store Hwy 197 at Burton Dam Rd Clarkesville/Batesville depending on who you ask. In either case, it's right next to Lake Burton.


----------



## nickf11

Granite Shoals Marina on Oconee


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Little River Marina (Formerly JR's) on lake Weiss


----------



## Nicodemus

Parkside Bait and Tackle on HWY 253, about 2 miles east of Seminole State Park.


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN

*Question for Nicodemus*

Parkside Market...   is that the bait store at the 4 way stop that takes you to Cummins Landing and the Saunders Slough ramp ?


----------



## killswitch

Hartwell........Sunoco ........... Hwy 29 and Liberty Church Rd.
About 2 or 3 miles before the dam.


----------



## breampole

For some reason a lot of Chevron stations sell ethnol free gas.  The Chevron station in Baxley on US 1 north does.  Pretty sure the Chevron station at the hwy 19 exit off 16 at Dublin does as well at the Chevron station at the 441 exit in Dublin and the Chevron at the Riverside Dr. exit in Macon off 75 and the golden Isles parkway exit off 16 just south of Macon.


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN

Chuckleberry FIN said:


> Parkside Market...   is that the bait store at the 4 way stop that takes you to Cummins Landing and the Saunders Slough ramp ?



I found the answer to my own question.  Nicodemus said *east* of the state park.   That is going in the other direction than the 4 way stop that goes to Cummins Landing.   I know the store he is talking about now.... once I figured out how to read a compass (LOL)


----------



## Nicodemus

Chuckleberry FIN said:


> I found the answer to my own question.  Nicodemus said *east* of the state park.   That is going in the other direction than the 4 way stop that goes to Cummins Landing.   I know the store he is talking about now.... once I figured out how to read a compass (LOL)





I had my bearins` crossed and put the wrong way down at first.   Sorry about that! It is east of the park. We live down there part time, not 3 miles from the place. Can`t believe I got those directions crossed up.


----------



## huntingonthefly

GOOGES- Hazlehurst GA


----------



## Jimbob

The Buck Stop 
12255 Warm Springs Rd
Ellerslie,Ga.


----------



## huntingonthefly

huntingonthefly said:


> GOOGES- Hazlehurst GA



Scratch that. They just got a letter from the Feds telling them they could no longer sell conventional gas. However, they will keep it in premium and rename it ''recreational gas.'' Prolly go up in price too. Has anyone else heard about this at their smaller local retailers? Big gov't n big business working together to put out the little man. Can we afford 4 more?


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Good info site but keep in mine it's a test kit sales site, so take the information for what it's worth.
Check out the different page subjects.

http://www.fuel-testers.com/index.html


----------



## ArcOnAlloy

Pure gas station around Warner robins Macon area off of Houston road near hwy 247 also pure on corner of moody and hwy 96 I know of more just not sure the stree names


----------



## Eugene Stinson

the one on 247 half way between macon and warner robins no longer have e-10 free gas     grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## OFCMAC351

Short Stop Exxon station on E.Spring St in Monroe, GA


----------



## jwf2506

Marathon @ corner of 278 and hwy 11, covington


----------



## Gary Mercer

There are a couple in the Wedowee Area:
Pops Grocery on 431 across from Lakeside Marina
Wedowee Bait and tackle convenience store on 48 West of town. (On the way to the 48 Bridge)


----------



## Farm Pond Fanatic

Dent's Dixie Station in Adel, GeeAye.  These boys have got a good thing going with old fashioned service, and they still got a bell hose that dings when you drive in.  

314 W Fourth St
Adel, GA 31620
(229) 896-4160


----------



## Backlasher82

I found a station in Milledgeville over the holidays that sells ethanol-free gas. It's the Pure station on 441 right across the street from Lowes. If you're headed into Milledgeville you'll see Lowes on your left and the Pure station will be on the right next to Zaxby's.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Braves Beverage Warehouse on Maple Street in Carrollton now has Ethanol free.


----------



## speckman25

BP Station at the intersection of Halls Bridge Rd. and Stark Rd. in Stark. About 5 miles from the dam on the south end of Jackson Lake.


----------



## SMonroe

Paymaster said:


> Franklin Convenience Store: Franklin GA.



Which one?  I think there is two.  Right across the street from each other...


----------



## skypup

West Main Pit Stop in Swainsboro has a sign saying it has Ethanol free gas. Not sure if the sign saying 3.49 a gallon means it's the price or just the price of regular gas. If it's Ethanol free it's a bargain in my opinion. Ethanol free gas in Winter Haven,Fl is $4.00+ a gallon.


----------



## Faron Bramblett

Check out Pure-Gas.org They have alot of stations listed all over Ga.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

For ethanol free places in your area you can check www.pure-gas.org.  It has listings for all states and is further broken down by cities in each state.  However, before filling up call and check with the stations personally.  Some stations stop carrying ethanol free gas (like Kroger and Sam's Club in Macon) and the site is not necessarily updated daily.


----------



## Washington95

Segars sporting goods, Tennille


----------



## jbp84

riverside dr theres a small store right off the actual exit theres a amaco gas station right next door and andys tire on the other side of it to wish i could remember the name.


----------



## Oldstick

The Jumbo's Marathon store on Watson Blvd.  (down from O'Reilly and Autozone) does not have the ethanol stickers on their pumps so I assume they are E-free.  (There was a recent state inspection sticker as well.)

This is also true at the Jumbo Marathon on Sam Nunn Blvd in Perry.



However, I am not sure I completely trust the place.  The employees don't know for sure and I can state the Perry store is not very well managed or maintained.


----------



## Son

Ya'll need to check this out. A fellow driving a gas truck says. What they're calling ethanol free, actually has 6 percent ethanol. And that anything 6 or less is considered Ethanol free.

Not to me it isn't


----------



## zrlathan

Owens Farm Supply on Mize Rd in Toccoa.


----------



## Oldstick

Son said:


> Ya'll need to check this out. A fellow driving a gas truck says. What they're calling ethanol free, actually has 6 percent ethanol. And that anything 6 or less is considered Ethanol free.
> 
> Not to me it isn't



_Found this in the regs at the GA Dept. of Ag site (they regulate and inspect fuels and the gas pumps)

For products containing 1.5 or more mass % oxygen (0.15, if
methanol) the volume % or maximum volume % (“up to” amount)
and identity of oxygenate(s) shall be included as part of dispenser
labeling and shall not be required for street advertising (if
advertised) of the products. The words “contains”, “with”,
“contains up to”, “with up to” or similar wording may be used. An
appropriately sized and conspicuously located single label on each
side or face of a dispenser is acceptable. This will satisfy dispenser
labeling in Rule 40-20-1-.04 and advertising in Rule 40-20-1-.12._

But, like you I still don't trust most places.  I have heard at least a couple station managers say it's very hard to get e-free gas in GA anymore.


----------



## cdcrouch

Highway 44 at Lake Oconee, Marathon Station Ramp.


----------



## kb2seo

If you are in North Murray County, Crosroads (used to be called "TP's") just east of Eton,about 2 miles on CCC Camp Road. Prices run about 10 cents higher than the weasel whiz they sell on 411.


----------



## GASeminole

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## bilgerat

Flowery Branch 
PURE
across from the fire station
Grocery Express
 6168-3 Gaines Ferry Rd.


----------



## Son

A feller driving the ethanol free gas truck told me, it's not totally free, any gas with 6 percent ethanol or less is called Free.  Why pay extra to beat 3 percent if that's true.
Some stores have signs out saying, "No ethanol here".  If what the feller says is true, that's false advertising. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Nastytater

I dont know if it's been posted yet,but here's a link that I recieved alittle while back. http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## randy1

Kroger in Milledgeville has E free premium unleaded.


----------



## atlapp

Super Save in Whitesburg, GA and Gas station in Newnan at Hwy 70 and Macedonia Road


----------



## wacknstack

Crossroads gas station Newnan ga. Intersection of macidonia rd. And hwy. 70 Roscoe rd.


----------



## Kvillehunter

Thornton's in K'Ville near Screven and Odum on highway 203.


----------



## Toccoacrappie

*owens*

Owens feed and supply on hwy 106 in toccoa ga. Around 5 miles from lake hartwell


----------



## Rick_1971

PetroSouth, Inc. has two stations carrying Non-Ethanol Fuel.  Buddy's Shell is located at 1779 Zebulon Road in Griffin and the Marathon located at 3016 Macon Rd. in Orchard Hill.


----------



## Fishdog31024

*Ethonol Free gas*

Rossee Oil Company on hwy 44 downtown Eatonton has R-90 Ethonol free gas. Check out the Columbia and Carhartt Clothing while you are there.


----------



## Gunny146

Step in at the corner of Jefferson and Log Cabin in Milledgeville has non-alcoholic gas. My favorite sign in town too.


----------



## xs5875

Orchard Hill Marathon. Ony 90 octane, and its 3.75


----------



## eddie123

Fraziers on Hwy 16 in Sharpsburg


----------



## 06 SB

I just found out the Navy Lake Site on Allatoona is ethanol free.  I do not know if you have to have a military id though.

06


----------



## 24tesla

Allen's Country Store in Evans/Martinez area headed to Clark's Hill
Address: 4277 Washington Road, Evans, GA 30809 
Phone: (706) 860-1493


----------



## 24tesla

Also some of the Greg's Gas plus across the river from Augusta, in N. Augusta SC has E-Free


----------



## stchilton

*ethanol free gas*

new striplings store on hwy 78 and hwy 53 should open at end of this month. also a new twice the ice machine too.


----------



## SeeinStripes

The Valero on Glade Rd. just south of the Clark Creek bridge has "recreational fuel" e-free.  A few days ago it was 3.95/gal.  Worth every penny.


----------



## MolenaPapa

Jones Oil Co Station, SR 18 in Molena.  90 OCT
Sunnyside Grocery, Highway 74 West of Thomaston. 90 OCT


----------



## FishermanSailor

Lewiston Express. Corner of Lewiston Road and Columbia Road, Grovetown, GA


----------



## doeverything4him316

Just talked to the guy at The West End general store off Jeruselum Church Road and he said they are now selling real gasoline. I am assuming that means no ethanol.


----------



## cblaloc1

Lou's Place in Habersham County has Ethanol free gas. Its the corner store across from the old walmart building.


----------



## Lucas14q

*Cleveland hwy in dalton*

on dalton- cleveland highway at the old nob north market they have pure gas


----------



## chrisclayton33

Midnight Oil in Varnell GA has ethanol free gas. Its just past the food lion headed north toward Tennessee on Cleveland Highway.


----------



## 1bohunter

Anyone know of a place that sells E-free gas ( recreational gas) in the Albany area? Thanks


----------



## BufordBassmaster12

pure station on wade orr road/gaines ferry rd (Lanier)


----------



## casjr

Brooks Service Station-Camilla, GA
Petro-Newton, GA
Service Station-Newton, GA out 91 headed to Albany
The new Station in Baconton, GA on HWY 19


----------



## gacracker1

Grands in Douglasville, corner of ridge rd and bakers bridge


----------



## Wayfarer

Cumming area:  - Petro - 2377 Canton Hwy - Cumming, GA


----------



## KrazieJacket95

Why not use the ethanol treatment.  It will only hurt if you let it sit in the tank for a while.  Gas w/o ethanol will go bad over time too.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Marietta---*

S A White on Old Atlanta Rd a block north of Marietta Water Authority....near the RR underpass by Lockheed. Saved me a trip to Cartersville! 
They re open on Saturday  too (until 3pm I believe). Says 90 octane.
I'll ask them today about ACTUAL ethanol content, too.


----------



## HossBog

Y'all boys do us all a big favor and help us keep our GA non-ethanol gas stations updated here:


http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA

You can edit, add, delete, etc., stations as you learn where they are. The site is dependent on us to keep it accurate.

Pollards Corner, Hwy 221 GA Hwy 104, has it now, but only premium I think. Pair 'o Jacks, right before Little River Bridge Clarks Hill, still has it too, in regular.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Anybody know of an ethanol free gas station in Hawkinsville?


----------



## oops1

USA station on 315 in Waverly Hall.. They're proud of it though!


----------



## warronl

Smart Mart at Nebo Rd and 92 in Hiram has Ethanol free gas now ( 90 Octane)


----------



## cgaengineer

Striplings Watkinsville/Bogart area HWY 78/HWY 53


----------



## chevy5099

I heard ethanol free gas is $$$$. I guess if you run your gas motors alot it will not build up with ethanol but over the winter and not using it I can see the ethanol can be a problem. I just get the gas in my outbroad at the end of the year and put it in my truck to use it up and get new gas at the new year for the boat.


----------



## JClark256

Midnight Oil Highway 41 N in Calhoun


----------



## LTE

Mosley Dixon & Scout Camp Rd in Macon.  Bait is also sold there.


----------



## blackeyepea

Tobesofkee Lake Store
Mosely Dixon rd Macon,GA


----------



## GA FRANK

Brower's and Neighbors, both are on West Ogeechee
Street in Sylvania Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus

Seminole Country Market at the intersection of HWY 39 and 257 has real gasoline now.


----------



## jscoda

Lakeview Store (unbranded).....Hiawassee
Loving Road Stop n Go Citgo.....Morganton
Chevron .....Blairsville just up the road from Hughes
Chevron.....Blue Ridge
Hughes....Blairsville
Sunrise Grocery .....Blairsville
Quick Pick...McCaysville
Lake Blue Ridge Marina


----------



## SpinrB8

*Dublin...*

80 W Pump N Pantry
2134 Veterans Blvd, Dublin GA
Ethanol-free octane ratings: 87

On corner of Hwy 80/Veterans blvd and Industrial blvd...before Waffle House on right.


----------



## trebor9754

*Walton Gas*

Stripling's Grocery on HWY 78 Between Monroe and Athens.


----------



## fishindablood22

*powder springs, ethanol free*

Take either Florence Road North from HWY 278 or Old Lost Mountain North From Richard D Sailors turn on Shipp road go about 3/4 mile and turn into country walk Sub-division. then look to your left it is the old country store.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Petro on HWY 41 in Sycamore, GA.


----------



## BendItBig

Athens boat club for guys heading up the Chestatee.


----------



## jmorton84

Bobbys Citgo in Lakeland, Ga.


----------



## riprap

I did not stop, but I saw the sign for ethanol free on Old Hwy 41 right near where you turn into the blockhouse on Lake Allatoona. The store use to be called paw paw's.


----------



## Mlrtime

*Powder Springs*

Shipp Rd. convenience store at Country Walk Subdivision. Shipp runs between Florence Rd. and Old Lost Mountain rd.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nicodemus said:


> Parkside Bait and Tackle on HWY 253, about 2 miles east of Seminole State Park.





Parkside is no longer in business. The place is closed down.


----------



## Wheeler2

North end of Lanier.

Gas station across from 129 Salvage at the entrance to Little River Park.

IGA at Quillans Corner also on highway 129.


----------



## Casey81

Snellville
New Racetrac on 124 just before 78.


----------



## king killer delete

Most Parkers in the Savannah area have it.


----------



## Fishing Cop

I use Chambley's in Valley, AL.


----------



## Exxonstore

*Gainesville, ga*

3350 Thompson Bridge RD
Gainesville GA 30506


----------



## Bennyhillbilly

For Lanier fishermen, the Valero at 369 and 306 has ethanol free at every pump.


----------



## dragonfly

*Race track, Oak Road & Hwy 124 Snellville*

Race Trac has non-ethanol regular at the first pump  closest to Oak Road.  It may be present at other pump lanes, but that is the only one I have stopped at.  I don't know why they charge extra for it.  It should be 10 cents cheaper than the 10% ethanol stuff!  

DF


----------



## brianj

Racetrac on Bells Ferry and 575 in woodstock


----------



## HossBog

Boys, boys, somebody already gave ye a link to this:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA

And, we can all edit stations as they add or (NOOOOO!) stop non ethanol. I hate that mess.

I just added that Speedy Mart on right just before Little River Bridge, Leah, but I like Pair O' Jacks better. Pollard's Cyorner is good, but dagnabbit, them boys must never change the fuel filters on their pumps! Last time I filled up there, me and the old boy on other side of pump liked to have never got filled up. Mess just trickled out. Hey, Pollard's Cyorner - y'all boys change ye gasoline filters.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

New location in McDonough Ga. Texco at hwy 81 and Keys Ferry..


----------



## gpd387

*Kingsland, ga*

IGA on 17


----------



## Shaun229

liberty in Nashville 
another one in brookfield coming down 82


----------



## Gunny146

Kroger in Milledgeville now carries it but they sho are proud of it.


----------



## Brewskis

Valero at Bells Ferry Rd and Eagle Drive in Woodstock has REC-90.


----------



## Justinh1994

Newsome Oil Company near the courthouse in Wrightsville.  However, there are no large bodies of water anywhere near Wrightsville.


----------



## mattech

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## Nicodemus

Nicodemus said:


> Parkside is no longer in business. The place is closed down.





Parkside has opened back up under new ownership and has non-ethanol gasoline.


----------



## squidman10

Race-trac at exit 149 On I-85 Commerce, Ga.  Last I checked it was $3.50.


----------



## lagrangedave

I have a friend that does some work for me who owns two convenience stores, he told me that they only receive two kinds of gas. 87 and 93 octane, the pump mixes them for 89 octane, he swears that all 93 octane has no ethanol. What do ya'll think?


----------



## HossBog

Nah, I think most 93 has ethanol mess in it. Did I mention I loathe (that's stronger than hate) ethanol?

That place on GA Hwy 104 (Washington Rd.) just past Pair O' Jacks on the right before Little River Bridge at Clarks Hill has 93 non ethanol. Of course, Pair O'Jacks has non ethanol too. But that place (forgot name) closed down, back open now. Also, Crossroads between Lincolnton and Little River Bridge has non ethanol too. We need more of it boys, more. Oh, I hate ethanol.


----------



## WetLine

The new Racetrac on  575, Ridgewalk Parkway exit 9  across from the outlet mall has E0.  The price has been running the same as premium E10, 30 cents more than regular E10.


----------



## Billybobbillybob

Race track conyers hwy 138 Sigman Rd. 2.09 gallon.  Many pumps


----------



## cotton top

Mobil station in waverly Georgia's at hi way 17 cross roads they have etenol free gasoline


----------



## mesena man

Bobs on hwy 43 in between Thomson and lincolnton. Is also a bait and tackle shop


----------



## riprap

Racetrac Newnan. Bullsboro Dr just west of I-85.


----------



## BoosterC

Quick Trip on Lawrenceville highway(US29) at Cooledge Rd. in Tucker is now advertising Ethanol free gas...currently for $2.29   date: 4-26-2016


----------



## 61BelAir

C & P Stop and Shop on Gordon Hwy (hwy 243) near Milledgeville.


----------



## MudDucker

Gas station next to Lake Dogs in Lake Park Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Racetrac Hwy 53 on I-85 in Braselton


----------



## Beaudeane

Tate's 66 in Dalton has all 3 grades ethanol free only. They are right across the street from Whitfield co courthouse annex building.


----------



## WetLine

New Racetrac on 575, exit 19 in Canton.  Across from Canton Market  Place on Cumming Hwy, Ga 20.  Regular E0.


----------



## 95g atl

*Suwanee ----- i-85 & lawrenceville suwanee*

Spotted ethanol free station:

Priced as of 7/4/16 : $2.99 gallon

VALERO: 
2893 Lawrenceville-Suwanee Rd
Suwanee, GA 30024


----------



## DeucesWild

Golden Pantry at Hwy 53/Mars Hill Rd (Butlers Crossing) in Oconee County has ethanol free gas now.


----------



## Killdee

Racetrac just off 1-75  Delk road exit now has Non Ethanol Gas !!!!
On the pumps closes to the store


----------



## injun joe

QT at the corner of Sandy Plains and Old Canton in Marietta.


----------



## Gmonkey

All QT stations around Acworth and Kennesaw have it now.


----------



## ucfireman

lagrangedave said:


> I have a friend that does some work for me who owns two convenience stores, he told me that they only receive two kinds of gas. 87 and 93 octane, the pump mixes them for 89 octane, he swears that all 93 octane has no ethanol. What do ya'll think?


I heard the same thing somewhere but I don't remember where. And I don't know if its true.


----------



## arxman99

race trac conyers


----------



## arxman99

race trac in conyers


----------



## dburge

*Ingles on 41 in Cartersville, Ga.*

Ingles on Rt 41 in Cartersville Ga. has Ethonal Free pure gas It is pricey and only comes in 93 octane. If you shop ingles you can get a break up to 30 cents a gallon with shopping card.


----------



## shea900

I-75 exit 201. On the southbound side , Gulf station. That's GA. HWY 36.


----------



## Salinity Now

Racetrack, Commerce; Hwy 441; exit 149 on I-85


----------



## Ignaeis28

*Kroger on 441 Milledgeville*

First pumps on the left facing the store have Ethanol free gas.  Very close to the lake.


----------



## martinc

Circle K in Columbus on Miller Rd at ALT 27 has mid grade $ 2.79 gallon,
Liberty station on Macon Rd @ Avalon Rd has 87 & 91 Octane - 91 Octane is $ 3.19 a gallon

There are several more in the area as well.


----------



## Dialer

While visiting Charles city Iowa, ethanol free gas is much less expensive, and seldom used. Those corncobs are convinced that ethanol is the better fuel.  Ethanol free was like $2.28 per gallon where the 10% was like $2.50 per gallon.


----------



## stratos201

QT in Loganville HWY 78
Kroger HWY 441 just before Milledgeville


----------



## GoldDot40

Not sure why I've never browsed through this thread. A little bit of confusion being thrown around earlier in the posts about which gas contain ethanol. I drive a fuel tanker.

Ethanol free gas...when loading the truck...does NOT get any ethanol concentrate added to it. The only way for an ethanol free tank to get any EGas in it is due to residual liquid from the prior load the delivery tanker had in it. Lets face it, you'll never get 100% of the product empty during delivery. So...1 to 3 gallons of ethanol gas may still be on the truck when it's loaded with pure gas. We call the base product CBOB gas....which is the gasoline base that contains 0% ethanol.

Gas at the pump achieves it's octane rating by adding 10% of ethanol to the CBOB product. For example, the CBOB base product for regular unleaded is 84 octane. You add 10% ethanol to your max quantity and it bumps the rating to 87 octane. So when I load a 2000 gallon compartment, I preset it for 2000. The 1st 200 (10%) gallons is pure ethanol. Then it switches over and adds 1800 gallons of 84 octane CBOB. It's mixed while it's loading and during transport. There are some terminals that do a "splash blend" mix, meaning ethanol is injected a little at a time during the loading process.

All gas that states "Up to 10% Ethanol" at the pump has at least that much regardless of the grade...87, 89 and 93. The pump that sells the 90 octane ethanol free rec fuel is just the 90 octane CBOB that's used to mix 93 octane.


----------



## Lanier Jim

Oscarville Citgo right at Vanns Tavern on Browns Bridge...Lake Lanier.   Great pizza too and all the oil, seafoam, drinks, and snacks you need.


----------



## littlejon

Interesting, I fill at QT and sometimes wonder how well its regulated. Lets say they are out of EF gas at the pump and the tanker has enough to put fuel with ethanol into its place  to make it look they are stocked with EF. How do we know? Certainly at smaller gas stations in the middle of know where  could profit this way. 
 Its like the window industry saying they put Aragon gas between the panes of glass. No way to really tell.


----------



## littlejon

Dang Jim, you posted like 3 seconds before me. LOL


----------



## GoldDot40

littlejon said:


> Interesting, I fill at QT and sometimes wonder how well its regulated. Lets say they are out of EF gas at the pump and the tanker has enough to put fuel with ethanol into its place  to make it look they are stocked with EF. How do we know? Certainly at smaller gas stations in the middle of know where  could profit this way.
> Its like the window industry saying they put Aragon gas between the panes of glass. No way to really tell.


Like any other industry, if they get hit with an audit from the state and it's found that ethanol contaminated gas was dropped into a EF tank...both the carrier AND retailer get hit was MASSIVE fines. The state does not play when it comes to fraud and false advertising in the fuel industry.


----------



## littlejon

GoldDot40 said:


> Like any other industry, if they get hit with an audit from the state and it's found that ethanol contaminated gas was dropped into a EF tank...both the carrier AND retailer get hit was MASSIVE fines. The state does not play when it comes to fraud and false advertising in the fuel industry.



That's good to know and hear from someone in the industry.


----------



## torrente1

Roswell Road @ Old Canton QT Marietta


----------



## Lawnmowerman

On the travel side,,, N.C. / S.C. State line QT on I77, In S.C. just below N.C.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

K&R in Abbeville Ga on 129 just north of courthouse.


----------



## Nimrod71

Lyons, Ga.  / Lyons Open Air Market - corner of South U.S. Hwy. 1 & Ga. Hwy.178


----------



## Milkman

Terry’s One Stop
Scuffleboro Rd. Eatonton


----------



## king killer delete

Most but not all Parker’s in and around Savannah


----------



## C.Killmaster

Not sure if anyone posted this, but here's a good resource.
https://www.pure-gas.org/extensions/map.jsp?statecode=GA


----------



## Cedarridge Tomcat

Crockett Bros. in LaGrange, sad to say, is no longer in business!!


----------



## SGA XBow

Flash Foods, Fitzgerald Hwy in Ocilla, Ga.


----------



## Tom W.

Over here in Phenix City at the Marathon station next to the Publix grocery store.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nicodemus said:


> Parkside has opened back up under new ownership and has non-ethanol gasoline.




Parkside sustained major damage during Hurricane Michael and is now closed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Just noticed yesterday that INGLE'S, in Gray, Ga has ethanol free gas.
Don't know the price though.


----------



## Milkman

Murphy at Walmart in Monroe Ga. west Spring street


----------



## GoldDot40

Let's see if I can remember some that I have seen.

Pumpkin Center in Harlem, GA
Golden Pantry in Hull, GA (hwy 72 store)
Circle K in Thomson, GA @ I-20


----------



## westcobbdog

Maybe on the list already but I found it at S A White Oil Co just s of the Marietta Sq.


----------

